
Google Zeitgeist 2008 - nickb
http://www.google.com/intl/en/press/zeitgeist2008/index.html
======
pjf
FYI, number 7 - "nasza klasa" ("our class") is from Poland, a start-up similar
to Facebook.

------
josefresco
How in the hell can "american idol" be in the Fastest Rising category still?
Hasn't the show been on for years now?

Also, am I the only one who hasn't heard of "Surf the Channel" until now?

------
bemmu
If I'm not mistaken, the way these Google Zeitgeists work is that Google looks
at their real data, then cherry picks something that might be kind of
interesting?

------
brandnewlow
Facebook login?

